# Seiko Bellmatic 4005-7000



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

my father recently gave me his seiko bellmatic 4005-7000 (the one with the blue face). the dial has scratches due to its age, and also the crystal. does anyone here know where i can get online replacement parts? is it also advisable to change the bracelet to a leather one?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

juvenalisis said:


> my father recently gave me his seiko bellmatic 4005-7000 (the one with the blue face). the dial has scratches due to its age, and also the crystal. does anyone here know where i can get online replacement parts? is it also advisable to change the bracelet to a leather one?


I suggest you join the Bellmatic forum here and ask: http://www.bellmatics.com/4006_603x/index.htm

There is a fellow in the UK called TigerUK or John who is very in the know about them. You can ask him too...

here is his blog site .......http://thetigeruk.blogspot.com/

good luck!


----------



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

Thian said:


> juvenalisis said:
> 
> 
> > my father recently gave me his seiko bellmatic 4005-7000 (the one with the blue face). the dial has scratches due to its age, and also the crystal. does anyone here know where i can get online replacement parts? is it also advisable to change the bracelet to a leather one?
> ...


thanks. i already joined the forum. do you know ho i can email him?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

juvenalisis said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > juvenalisis said:
> ...


here is his email address: [email protected]

Mention Thian referred you to him...from the SCWF forum......


----------

